# Matrizen drehen und spiegeln



## Guest (25. Apr 2005)

Ich suche einen Algorithmus, der Matrizen drehen kann (es darf eine neue Matrix erstellt werden). Quadratische Matrizen sollen um alle Vielfachen von 90°, Matrizen mit verschiedener Anzahl von Spalten/Zeilen um 180° gedreht werden können. Außerdem suche ich noch eine einfache Möglichkeit Matrizen zu spiegeln. Da diese Algorithmen für allgemeine Fälle gar nicht so einfach zu schreiben sind, möchte ich einfach mal fragen, ob jemand so etwas vielleicht schon gemacht hat oder weiß wo es etwas derartiges gibt. Wäre schön, wenn ich das Rad nicht neu erfinden müsste.


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2005)

Anders ausgedrückt, weiß jemand wie die Funktionen (rot90, flipup, fliplr), die es unter anderem in MATLAB gibt implementiert sind?


----------



## mic_checker (25. Apr 2005)

Hier wurde u.a. die Drehung um 90° behandelt.


----------

